# Where to buy frogs from ?



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

I appreciate your (everyones) candor here on this site so I don't hesitate to ask whom NOT to buy frogs from. I am currantly building 3 new vivariums (switched to zoo med) I know what I want in them, buy where to buy ? . Thanks


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Vendor feedback is limited replies via PM in the Vendor Feedback section. 

If replies were of the format: "I got my imitators from Ruffing's Ranitomeya" (true, in fact), this might continue to be a general discussion thread.

Also, 8thgensc, if you tell which species you are looking for, you might get better info.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

8thgensc said:


> I appreciate your (everyones) candor here on this site so I don't hesitate to ask whom NOT to buy frogs from. I am currantly building 3 new vivariums (switched to zoo med) I know what I want in them, buy where to buy ? . Thanks


Whenever possible I suggest buying frogs from someone local to you. That saves the frogs stress in shipping, you about 50 dollars in overnight shipping costs, and gives you a contact close to you who you can ask questions from and/or get help from down the road. There are regional facebook groups for dart froggers out there plus on this forum. If you know what frog you want you can look around for someone local to you that has them.


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

Looking for yellow galacts and mints. No longer on Facebook


----------



## Ray McCooney (May 6, 2018)

minorhero said:


> Whenever possible I suggest buying frogs from someone local to you. That saves the frogs stress in shipping, you about 50 dollars in overnight shipping costs, and gives you a contact close to you who you can ask questions from and/or get help from down the road. There are regional facebook groups for dart froggers out there plus on this forum. If you know what frog you want you can look around for someone local to you that has them.


Huge +1 to this. I always try to exercise this route or purchase from a reputable vendor at a convention (prior to the pandemic).


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

8thgensc said:


> Looking for yellow galacts and mints. No longer on Facebook


What state are you in?


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't know of any local breeders, except one whom I was lucky enough to get a pair of Robertus from. Would LOVE to know of other reputal breeders. Come on, help me out here.


minorhero said:


> What state are you in?


South Carolina. I would appreciate your help as I am a dedicated enthusiast


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

Sorry my tablets spell check sucks


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

8thgensc said:


> I don't know of any local breeders, except one whom I was lucky enough to get a pair of Robertus from. Would LOVE to know of other reputal breeders. Come on, help me out here.
> South Carolina. I would appreciate your help as I am a dedicated enthusiast


So off hand I know Frogdaddy is in North Carolina, not sure how far away you are from 28016.

Otherwise my inclination would be to make a post on a social network site in a dart frog group and ask for local pickup options for those frogs. If you are against facebook you can checkout mewe which has a few dart frog groups.


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

minorhero said:


> So off hand I know Frogdaddy is in North Carolina, not sure how far away you are from 28016.
> 
> Otherwise my inclination would be to make a post on a social network site in a dart frog group and ask for local pickup options for those frogs. If you are against facebook you can checkout mewe which has a few dart frog groups.


Thank you. Who not to buy from, though, as I see what appears to be mills on line whom I am quite hesitant to contact. Daddy inventory quite limited.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

8thgensc said:


> Daddy inventory quite limited


Everyone's inventory is quite limited, even in normal times. Patience is necessary; I would think nothing of waiting 6 months for a species I wanted.


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Everyone's inventory is quite limited, even in normal times. Patience is necessary; I would think nothing of waiting 6 months for a species I wanted.


Thank you for the reply. At 62 yrs old, I still have little patients. But for PDF I certainly will. My vivariums will be ready. What's your favorite frog ?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

8thgensc said:


> What's your favorite frog ?


Easy -- _Ranitomeya imitator. _


----------



## Jikkermancinni (Oct 28, 2020)

I heard the mention of Frog Daddy and was instantly intrigued! I have purchased from Alex in the past and received wonderful frogs. The shipping was secure and fast and I plan to buy from him when my viv revamp is grown in.


----------

